# Earth-like planet search to start



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2004)

Astronomers will next month begin using a network of telescopes scattered across the globe to search for planets like our Earth circling other stars. 

The planets cannot be seen directly but could be detected if they pass in front of their stars as viewed from Earth. 

This would have the effect of boosting the stars' light and would be a strong indication of the planets' existence. 

Scientists made the announcement at the UK National Astronomy Meeting, which is being held this year in Milton Keynes. 

More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3589005.stm


----------



## Ivo (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm really hoping this yields some results.  Its still mind blowing that we have discovered any planets outside of our solar system in the first place, but now we need to find proof of other Earth like objects...its paramount.  I think a discovery of this magnitude could have profound effects on the will of people all over the Earth to start getting serious about space exploration.

There is another telescope in the works that the last I heard was supposed to be space based and launched by 2007.  Its three telescopes that will be in orbit on the dark side of the moon joined together to try and come up with a picture of other planets with the same resolution as the picture of Earth from the moon during the 69 moon launch.  That will be something to behold, I can't wait.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2004)

I can't wait for these new telescopes, either.


----------

